# Newbi On A E Cig



## bpow2404 (23/10/13)

Anyone trying cotton wool as a wick
Hi I read that trying to revitalise my coils that were dying on me which I figured out was the wick in my coil. With the device im using I found it hard to justify the price if buying new ones every time. So I read on a site that some people use cotton wool as a wick. Seems to work great. So far. Anyone else use this as a wick to kick start the coil again? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (23/10/13)

Mathee does wicks with cotton, I'm sure he will pop in and give you the low-down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/10/13)

Welcome b are you wanting to remove the wick and replace with cotton?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bpow2404 (24/10/13)

I have actually tried it on a coil that died and seems to work ok with getting the coil working again. Was wondering though if it was another bad 'inet' idea and may damage my whole device. Also wondering who else may have tried this method. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (24/10/13)

I bought replacement silica wick, so every now and again when a dry burn does not clean the coil anymore, I replace the flavour wick. Once the coil gives in I rebuild that with kanthal and silica wick. I have heard of people using cotton, but never tried it myself...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/10/13)

i build my evod coils with cotton wool works wonders ( no need to hassel with the flavour wick ontop) when the wick goes bad just slide out the cotton and "dry burn" get all the nasty bits off the coil .. slide in a new piece and you good to go ( i tried it with ribbon wire aswell the ribon wire seems to last longer than the round wire )
just don't let the cotton get dry as a dry hit with cotton feels like you smoked some Durban poison

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (24/10/13)

I just had a crazy idea, wonder if it's been done before. But do you think Mesh in a evod coil will work? that way you can do way with wick all together...


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/10/13)

Nightfearz said:


> I just had a crazy idea, wonder if it's been done before. But do you think Mesh in a evod coil will work? that way you can do way with wick all together...


Been done you will need some silica aswell cuz it tends to leak .. at least the way ive tried setting it up

i gave my evod to my dad and protank to my bro .. so i got no botom coil stuff at the moment

plan on ordering the protank 2 soon so ill give it a go .. all the ofcut ss wicks that i use in the Rsst wont go to waste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (24/10/13)

thanks for the Vid, will def try it tonight...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/13)

I think you have all the answers you needed, Bpow. Indeed, I use cotton as wick on my RBA. With cotton, less is better and do not force it through the coil, it should slide through with just a little resistance, enough to keep it in place and not so tight that the juice does not flow though the wick inside the coil.


----------



## bpow2404 (26/10/13)

Hey thanks for all the tips  really appreciate it !

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/10/13)

Gonna give this a shot tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (26/10/13)

Turns out when you use SS mesh on an evod coil, you need to isolate it somehow...
this wont work in other words...


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/10/13)

Na it will work you just need to oxidise the wick more... Build a thick layer of carbon on the wick by droping sum juice on it and seting it alight .. When i tried mine it didnt short bt was leaking alot didnt bother trying again 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (26/10/13)

I would have thought that the carbonization of the mesh would make it completely non-conductive - maybe carbonize it a bit more by chucking some juice on it and lighting the juice - let it leave a nice carbon layer

Otherwise, cut a straw in half lengthwise, and use the half-pipe pieces of plastic under the mesh, to isolate it from the base - hell, you could probably just put a small piece of straw(still a tube) over the the parts of the mesh that touches the base

Edit: I type too slow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (26/10/13)

http://www.avidvaper.com/stainless-cable-coil-wick/

never heard of this, any good you guys think?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/10/13)

Heard of it never realy tried yet .. Was going to cut up a clutch cable n test lol. Bt the ss wire is dirt cheap and it last forever all u hav to do is burn in clea and re use .. U will need to use ecowool or ssmesh where the coil runs on to prevent hot spots tho due to the wire not being smooth all thw way around

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (26/10/13)

I've got about 3 meters of this stuff lying in a drawer.
All I need now is some Ekowool to wrap it. Then the mad vapes can begin!


----------



## CraftyZA (27/10/13)

Nightfearz said:


> Turns out when you use SS mesh on an evod coil, you need to isolate it somehow...
> this wont work in other words...



Call mom. I bet she has some cheese cloth we can raid!!


----------



## ET (27/10/13)

never found cheesecloth in the shops myself but lots of americans say it's usually in the hardware store


----------



## CraftyZA (27/10/13)

denizenx said:


> never found cheesecloth in the shops myself but lots of americans say it's usually in the hardware store


The oriental plaza will have. I think. Have not been there since i went with my aunt back when i was 7 or 8 or something.


----------



## CraftyZA (27/10/13)

http://www.monomotapa.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=218

http://abies.co.za/products.php?product=Cheese-Cloth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/10/13)

Use cotton gorze the stuff u put on your wounds .. Just boil it first they 100 percent coton and wick well.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/10/13)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (27/10/13)

I have plenty, they are usually in rolls, double layer, but I don't think our stores call it cheesecloth

EDIT: Found some online: http://www.fishpond.co.za/Kitchen/Cheese-Cloth-16M2/5028250144362


----------

